# hunting island?



## Ghost7890 (Apr 17, 2019)

Has anyone recently fished the surf or lagoon at hunting island? Planning to go there this week to fish artificials but don't know if its worth it. Also, is there any Spanish mackerel or blues around anywhere? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanish and blues and pompano are up in the Myrtle Beach Murrells Inlet area. Can't help with a Hunting Island report.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I was thinking of going to Hunting island this weekend but the weather on Friday looked bad. 

I have always had good luck at Hunting but I am a bait soaker. Never through anything other than lead and hooks. 

The lagoon sucks after the last hurricane. It washed a new inlet north of the bridge over the lagoon. 
This makes the end by the closed pier not take much water and limits the fish coming through. 
ALL the water in the lagoon used to go by the pier. I have walked out there and fished the inlet and had great luck but it is a LONG way to pull a cart from the nature center by the bridge to Frip island. 
Last year about this time I got stuck but good by a ray out on the point and had to pull the cart all the way back to the car and drive to urgent care. 

Big sharks big rays big redfish lots of whiting. 

I have also fished the jettes at south beach on Hunting and had good luck. Better at low tide and when the tide is coming in. 
I have caught multiple sharks on one side and landed on the other side just keep the 13fter up and let they go around the jetty. 

Walked 3 by a guy throwing artificial one day and he stopped and asked my wife what I was using for bait. 

Good luck. Good place to fish but lots of rays and baby sharks.


----------

